# Quantum in New York!



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Departing MIA for New York!*


CSC_0013 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0014 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0010 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Coming from JFK!*


CSC_0039 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0040 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*My Hotel and 42nd Street*


CSC_0045 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0163 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0037 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0038 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0047 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0049 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

DSC_0218 by QuantumX, on Flickr

*Bryant Park*

CSC_0267 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0182 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0177 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Onward to the Empire State Building!*


CSC_0036 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0044 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0051 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0184 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0072 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0263 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0054 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0059 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0056 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

CSC_0074 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0058 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0064 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0060 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0061 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0312 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0260 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0068 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0069 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from New York, Quantum :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from New York, Quantum :cheers:


Thanks, Christos! I'm still building the thread, and I have a ways to go. The New York moderator *JohnFlint1985 *was my host, and he showed me more of New York in one day than most people would see in a month. I got a lot out of this trip because of him, and I think I was able to do the city justice in one weekend. 


DSC_0067 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

^^I think Bank of America world headquarters is my favorite building. 


DSC_0062 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great shots mate! kay:


----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

QuantumX said:


> ^^I think Bank of America world headquarters is my favorite building.
> 
> 
> DSC_0062 by QuantumX, on Flickr


Are you sure that is their world headquarters? I thought they were based in Charlotte, NC.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Heading over to Brooklyn*



Benonie said:


> Great shots mate! kay:


Thanks!



600West218 said:


> Are you sure that is their world headquarters? I thought they were based in Charlotte, NC.


Wow! Looks like you're right. Thanks for the clarification. I thought they had moved their headquarters there. 


DSC_0082 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0086 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0087 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0088 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0089 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0090 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0091 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0092 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0094 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0172 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0097 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0096 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

CSC_0173 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0113 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0102 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0111 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0112 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0103 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0109 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0114 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0265 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0118 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0119 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0122 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Times Square!*


CSC_0170 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0134 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0156 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0150 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## Endeavor305 (May 27, 2008)

Way to go Q!

This is our boy from south Florida. Representing Miami! Woohooo :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Room with a view!*



Endeavor305 said:


> Way to go Q!
> 
> This is our boy from south Florida. Representing Miami! Woohooo :cheers:


It's nice to get some support from the Miami forum in here. Our group doesn't seem to move around much to other parts of the website. 


DSC_0175 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Bus Tour!*


DSC_0190 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0195 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0262 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0200 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0203 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0207 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0215 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## spellbound (Nov 21, 2005)

Just terrific work, Q, and I'm so glad you had a good time in the big town! Wish I had known...it's just 90 miles from here.

A lot of those shots really capture the essence of just how NEW much of the Manhattan skyline really is. It' been dramatically altered in recent years and continues to evolve.

I'm going up again next week (mostly around Brooklyn) and never tire of the place.

Again, GREAT stuff my friend! :cheers::cheers:


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

spellbound said:


> Just terrific work, Q, and I'm so glad you had a good time in the big town! Wish I had known...it's just 90 miles from here.
> 
> A lot of those shots really capture the essence of just how NEW much of the Manhattan skyline really is. It' been dramatically altered in recent years and continues to evolve.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Spell! I thought of you, but I had already made arrangements to tour the place with JohnFlint1985 of the New York forum and wasn't sure how I would divide my time between the two of you in one short weekend. Yes, New York continues to evolve. Just when I think the city couldn't be any more than it already is, it finds a way to become more than it is. 


CSC_0251 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0253 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0239 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0243 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0242 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0261 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0229 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0228 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0311 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0259 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0258 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0245 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Parting Shot!*

I hadn't planned to be flying out of La Guardia last Sunday evening. The NYC Airporter that would have gotten me to JFK on time was full by the time I got to the stop. I had to take the next one and missed my check-in time by the time I got to the JFK. I missed the last flight to Miami leaving JFK that day. I went to the American Airlines resolution desk and there was a flight for Miami leaving out of La Guardia at 8:00 pm. I was placed on standby. NYC Airporter took me over to La Guardia at no extra charge. 

It was kind of a treat because I had never been to La Guardia before and didn't know you could see Manhattan from there. By the time we were ready to board, there were 15 people on standby, but I was number one on the list. The flight was late and we stood on the runway for a good hour before takeoff because La Guardia was so backed up, but after takeoff, we took a flight path where we circled around and flew right over Manhattan. I had never seen Manhattan lit up at night from the air. That was real treat! Time Square was as bright as a forest fire! 


DSC_0250 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## miami305 (May 20, 2009)

Great Pictures Quantum...NYC looks nice and so full of life.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

miami305 said:


> Great Pictures Quantum...NYC looks nice and so full of life.


Thanks Miami305! New York is an incredibly vibrant city and Manhattan is so full of life on every street corner, not to mention that incredble skyline that just keeps growing.


DSC_0034 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0075 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0257 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0226 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## viper1165 (Jan 17, 2012)

Q, it looks like your camera got quite a workout during your trip! Great shots!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And those updates are also great, Quantum


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

viper1165 said:


> Q, it looks like your camera got quite a workout during your trip! Great shots!





christos-greece said:


> And those updates are also great, Quantum


Thanks, guys! I wouldn't have been able to do so much on just one weekend without *JohnFlint1985* of the New York forum. I feel as though I was in New York a lot longer than I was. Here are a few stragglers.


DSC_0205 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0264 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0217 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Some of the best photos I've ever seen Quantum! Hope you had an awesome time!


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

QuantumX said:


> DSC_0216 by QuantumX, on Flickr


What's the name of that Tall[est] skyscraper behind the 'Jeff Koons' advert in in the background?


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ That's one of the Silver Towers. For more click here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silver_Towers


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Wonderful thread Quantum! :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

desertpunk said:


> Wonderful thread Quantum! :cheers:


Thanks, DP! I guess I did the place justice. Manhattan is just so incredible! There is just so much on every street corner!



L.A.F.2. said:


> Some of the best photos I've ever seen Quantum! Hope you had an awesome time!


Thanks! Yes, I did have an awesome time, with special thanks to *JohnFlint1985*, one of the New York moderators.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*A few more stragglers!*


DSC_0183 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0266 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0186 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0254 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

QuantumX said:


> Thanks, guys! I wouldn't have been able to do so much on just one weekend without *JohnFlint1985* of the New York forum. I feel as though I was in New York a lot longer than I was. Here are a few stragglers.


Thank you *QuantumX*. I just tried to show you less known places which actually show more of the real New York, comparing to just regular tourist areas. In any case it was my pleasure to show you around!


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

JohnFlint1985 said:


> Thank you *QuantumX*. I just tried to show you less known places which actually show more of the real New York, comparing to just regular tourist areas. In any case it was my pleasure to show you around!


Thanks, again! I feel as though I had been there *a LOT longer* than one weekend. I saw a lot of New York I had never seen before.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

An amazing collection!! :applause:

Makes me feel like I am in the Big Apple right now!


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Taller said:


> An amazing collection!! :applause:
> 
> Makes me feel like I am in the Big Apple right now!


Thanks, TB! Will try to go again before the summer is over and get more night shots.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I was there in the Spring but have not had time to organise my photos yet; what an amazing city! I'd not been there since 2000, so there were many changes.


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Great pictures.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Awesome pictures mate! :yes:



I really need to get back there - it has been way too long!


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

Awesome....QuantumX of Solace....:master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::rock::rock:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! Love it!


----------

